# Light sensor automatic headlights



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Back again for some more info 

I've just had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass after I picked up a nasty stone chip and have now noticed that the auto setting on the headlights switch on much too soon. Does anyone know if this should have worked straight away after the change or does it need calibration?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

what the settings say!? menu, car, car settings, external lights, sensibility that is what I remember..it can be early,normally late


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I forgot about this option. They were set to medium so that hasn't changed since I first got the car. I've now set it to late to see if that makes enough difference.

I've since read somewhere that the threshold can possibly be tweaked more precisely using the VAG Com.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the difference gave from that menu isn't so relevant but is something!!
change the sensibility with vag will only increase the sensibility so lights will come up faster! I would set them later too but is it's only in positive!


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

i have mines set to come on as late as possible but i still find they come on way way to early. I tend to leave my lights 'off' (even though they are never off because the rear lights and leds strips are still on when the lights are set to 'off') and then just put them on when it gets dark enough.

I prefer the look of the car with the led strips rather than normal beam


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah me too..it's too sensible the sensor but it can't be changed


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You could try experimenting with a small section of window tint film, cut to fit the sensor mount shape and applied externally. Not sure if, or how, that might affect the rain sensor.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you apply a dark film, the sensor will receive less light so more often lights on..


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

ManuTT I see that you've had a lot of experience with the VAG Com system on this forum! So I'll take your word 
It seems crazy why they don't have at least an 8bit integer to play around with to fine tune.

Brittan
I would think that any extra tint would make it come on even sooner as it would decrease the light level further.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There is but only to make it more sensible! Otherwise I'd already did it


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

mattb5906 said:


> Back again for some more info
> 
> I've just had my windscreen replaced by Autoglass after I picked up a nasty stone chip and have now noticed that the auto setting on the headlights switch on much too soon. Does anyone know if this should have worked straight away after the change or does it need calibration?
> 
> Thanks


Matt

Did Autoglass use genuine Audi glass or a generic one?

Given the sensitivity of the sensor,it's entirely possible that it is of lower transmittance & really is fractionally reducing the light reaching the sensor, or the particular frequency the sensor uses.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

mattb5906 said:


> Brittan
> I would think that any extra tint would make it come on even sooner as it would decrease the light level further.


Yes, of course it would. I blame being out in the sun for too long. :lol:


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

They used a non Audi badged one. I wonder if it's the same manufacturer as Audi, but just a different badge? I would have thought only a few places could make something like that.

It seems better with the late setting now, but it also might be just something I've never paid attention to until now.

Brittan: Don't worry, I'm forever doing things like that lol


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

mattb5906 said:


> They used a non Audi badged one. I wonder if it's the same manufacturer as Audi, but just a different badge? I would have thought only a few places could make something like that.
> 
> It seems better with the late setting now, but it also might be just something I've never paid attention to until now.
> 
> Brittan: Don't worry, I'm forever doing things like that lol


Autoglass's owners quote these as suppliers:
AGC
Dow Automotive
Fuyao
Pilkington
Shatterprufe
Sika
St Gobain

and there's probably another 10 worldwide suppliers at OEM level before you start looking at cheaper alternatives.

At this level of different manufacturers, there are going to be some differences between them.


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Oh, wow. Quite a lot more than I anticipated!


----------

